# Need some help...



## Rave_GreenGTI (Aug 4, 2007)

I posted this in the audi forums but it doesnt really move as fast as these forums and not very helpful so i figured id post it here and see if anyone has an idea...
My friend has a 2000 audi s4 with a 2002 s4 motor.
its been running like complete butt lately, not boosting how it should. It kind of feels like its in limp mode.
He has had a check engine light for a while so I had him have it checked and he is throwing this code...
P0441 - EVAP Emission Control Sys. Incorrect Purge Flow 

Does anyone have any input on what it might be?

also just found out that he has apparently been missing his gas cap for the past week or two, but apparently the boost problem started before he ever lost his gas cap.


----------



## black lavender (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: Need some help... (Rave_GreenGTI)*

Bad vacuum switch 
Broken or damaged EVAP line or canister 
Open in PCM purge command circuit 
Open or short in Voltage feed circuit to Purge Solenoid 
Faulty purge solenoid 
Restriction in EVAP solenoid, line or canister 
Corrosion or resistance in purge connector 
Bad PCM 

One or more of these


----------



## SCdub (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Need some help... (Rave_GreenGTI)*

I may have found your solution right here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch
But I would check all your lines between EVAP and Tb, and your n80 and n115 valves.


----------



## DARKiGOD (Oct 14, 2004)

your friend needs a new n80 valve


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (DARKiGOD)*

WTF did he get a gas cap.... how do you loose a gas cap


----------



## Rave_GreenGTI (Aug 4, 2007)

hahah thats what i said, i have no clue how he lost it, he claims his friend filled up his tank for tankin him somewhere and after that it was gone???
but thanks for the help, ill let him know.
and to the cool kid who posted the search link, thanks, ive been around long enough to know how to search, couldnt find anything that helped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

